# Puppies, puppies, puppies.



## elliotfisher (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. Our clever girl Marley had a litter of 8 puppies 8 weeks ago. 5 girls 3 boys. We have 4 girls and a boy left ready to find new homes.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Puppies for sale*

So cute! Good Luck finding excellent homes


----------



## elliotfisher (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Puppies for sale*

Thank you.


----------



## elliotfisher (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Puppies for sale*

Proud mummy and daddy.


----------



## elliotfisher (Jun 10, 2011)

Pedigree KC reg Hungarian Vizsla, Both parents hip scored. Healthy sturdy pups 4 girls 1 boy. These pups are well socialized with children and other dogs as the bitch (marley) is our family pet. had first set of injections and 2nd paid for. vet checked. puppie pack and 4 weeks insurance. Wormed at 4 weeks and 8 weeks Ready now.


----------



## Simi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Elliot, 

Good to see you on this forum. Hope Marley and the gang are all doing well. 

To any one seeking a Vizsla puppy, our 9 week old, Loki, was the bigger boy from Marley's litter. 

Loki is very intelligent and remarkably obedient for his age (sits when instructed, leaves when instructed, comes when called). He has an excellent nose and is pointing. 

I heartily recommend any of Marley's puppies. 

Best wishes, 

Simi


----------

